# New graphics card;Budget 15k. Wait or buy now?



## ashikns (Jan 4, 2012)

I was thinking of waiting for the 7xxx series from ATI. But it seems it will take quite a while. Is the 7 series likely to arrive in one month? If not which graphics card should I buy now? I am thinking of either 6870 or GTX560. pls post your suggestions. Also, power efficiency is important for me

Please note that my budget is for GPU+PSU, as my present PSU wont be sufficient I think

My present config:
core i5 2600k
asus maximus IV gene-z
g.skill ripjaws-x 8gb(2x4gb)
cooler master extreme power 460
ATI HD5750
Seagate 1TB


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2012)

First change your PSU. Go for a CORSAIR or Seasonic 550W+

For low power consumption go for AMD cards. The 7xxx cards are more efficient than current 6xxx series(as from the leaked data sheet).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2012)

Change PSU before considering an upgrade buddy.


----------



## ashikns (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I have mentioned my budget is GPU+PSU. So can I go for 6870 + a decent psu with that budget? Also, should I wait for 7xxx?

Please check out these deals and suggest me a good one:

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 4, 2012)

you should go for 6870 + corsair gs 600, total will be around 15k, performance wise 6870 is better than nvidia 560, and it also beats 560 ti in some games,
AnandTech - Bench - GPU11
560 ti is a bit costly than 6870, so its worth buying 6870...


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2012)

@ *ashikns* - if you can wait for 2-3 months more - the wait will be fruitful


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you already buy the other parts or still planning to buy those? Coz I'd like to suggust some changes in that.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 5, 2012)

GTX 560 non-ti = HD 6870, so you can go for either unless you get an overclocked version of HD 6870.

(Read other benchmark sites than just AnandTech, you will find the GTX 560 wins some, loses some).


----------



## ashikns (Jan 5, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Did you already buy the other parts or still planning to buy those? Coz I'd like to suggust some changes in that.


Yes, I already own the rig I mentioned

Guess I'll wait for 7xxx then. I can still run latest games atleast


----------



## rahulmax (Jan 5, 2012)

@Op i'd say go for the gtx 560 ti , or any other nvidia gpu , because it supports nvidia 3d vision  I just bought my gtx 560 ti with gs 600 psu , and i am very happy, i am just waiting for the asus vg278h 3d led monitor to be launched. 

You will miss 3d if you buy radeon cards, 3d vision kit is not supported with radeon cards, you will have to contain yourself with passive 3d which is rubbish. the aftermarket software's also don't make 3d a pleasant experience with radeon cards. 

so, make your decision wisely, if you are not interested in 3d then you can definitely go for 7 series.


----------



## ashikns (Jan 6, 2012)

rahulmax said:


> @Op i'd say go for the gtx 560 ti , or any other nvidia gpu , because it supports nvidia 3d vision  I just bought my gtx 560 ti with gs 600 psu , and i am very happy, i am just waiting for the asus vg278h 3d led monitor to be launched.
> 
> You will miss 3d if you buy radeon cards, 3d vision kit is not supported with radeon cards, you will have to contain yourself with passive 3d which is rubbish. the aftermarket software's also don't make 3d a pleasant experience with radeon cards.
> 
> so, make your decision wisely, if you are not interested in 3d then you can definitely go for 7 series.



I dont want 3d for gaming. Anyway I wont have money to spend on 3d monitor,glasses etc. So I will opt for the 7 series. I just hope it gets here soon


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2012)

rahulmax said:


> @Op i'd say go for the gtx 560 ti , or any other nvidia gpu , because it supports nvidia 3d vision  I just bought my gtx 560 ti with gs 600 psu , and i am very happy, i am just waiting for the asus vg278h 3d led monitor to be launched.
> 
> You will miss 3d if you buy radeon cards, 3d vision kit is not supported with radeon cards, you will have to contain yourself with passive 3d which is rubbish. the aftermarket software's also don't make 3d a pleasant experience with radeon cards.
> 
> so, make your decision wisely, if you are not interested in 3d then you can definitely go for 7 series.



1st of all Passive 3D is not rubbish, most of the consumer 3D TVs are passive. 2ndly AMD supports Active 3D in a lot of 3D capable Monitors. Check out Supported Hardware list and you'll find out most of the monitors mentioned over there are 120 MHz Active 3D display. There is no doubt that AMD HD3D is lagging behind Nvidia's Stereoscopic 3D but that doesn't imply that it is crap and it is really bad to try to prove something with wrong piece of info.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

rahulmax said:


> @Op i'd say go for the gtx 560 ti , or any other nvidia gpu , because it supports nvidia 3d vision  I just bought my gtx 560 ti with gs 600 psu , and i am very happy, i am just waiting for the asus vg278h 3d led monitor to be launched.
> 
> You will miss 3d if you buy radeon cards, 3d vision kit is not supported with radeon cards, you will have to contain yourself with *passive 3d which is rubbish.* *the aftermarket software's also don't make 3d a pleasant experience with radeon cards.*
> 
> so, make your decision wisely, if you are not interested in 3d then you can definitely go for 7 series.


I'd like to get the record straight on the bold part and it hasn't got anything to do with nVidia and AMD.

Talking of 3D Televisions, if done right, Passive 3D is better than Active 3D. Passive 3D is flicker free and doesn't give you a headache. I have tried out Active 3D televisions too, and flicker plus headache have been my complaints.

Second, coming to Geforce vs Radeon for stereo 3D gaming.

You should read this page.

*Two Compelling 3D Solutions With Strengths And Weaknesses : Nvidia 3D Vision Vs. AMD HD3D: 18 Games, Evaluated*

Each has its strength and weaknesses. Overall, 3D Vision is slightly better. Not by a mile. It just edges it. But performance and quality indeed depends on the game.

GTX 560 Ti is not fit enough for proper 1080p 3D gaming. For 720p, it might be. For 1080p, you'd need a 2 GB GTX 560 Ti SLI.

imho, "3D gaming" is a gimmick. That's all. I'd comment on it after 2 years when it actually reaches a proper level. Avoid wasting money on it at the moment. Only an hour's fetish which gets outgrown quickly as far as games are concerned. Movies are fun though. But then each one as their own opinion. 

Next, nVidia supports 3D in SLI. AMD is on their way in implementing it for Crossfire. A beta driver was released. Also, for AMD, you should be waiting for DisplayPort 1.2 3D monitors for 1080p as at the moment, HDMI 1.4a doesn't have proper bandwidth for 3D @ 1080p60.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 7, 2012)

ashikns said:


> I dont want 3d for gaming. Anyway I wont have money to spend on 3d monitor,glasses etc. So I will opt for the 7 series. I just hope it gets here soon



i'll suggest that Don't wait for 7 series...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...rds-related-queries-here-478.html#post1557064

in this thread, on the last page i checked, one of the guy just went to ask for the 7 series card in smc international shop in delhi and they told that 7970 will cost here around 35000.... that means you will not get the card better than 6870/560ti in 15k,  
and till now only 7970 has come in market there, so it will take a lot of time, can say , upto q3 2012 or q4 2012 for other 7 series cards to be available at an AFFORDABLE and LOGICAL price in Indian market, 
so i'll predict, under 15k, for a good 7 series card, WAIT TILL Q3-Q4 2012...


----------



## rahulmax (Jan 7, 2012)

ico said:


> I'd like to get the record straight on the bold part and it hasn't got anything to do with nVidia and AMD.
> 
> Talking of 3D Televisions, if done right, Passive 3D is better than Active 3D. Passive 3D is flicker free and doesn't give you a headache. I have tried out Active 3D televisions too, and flicker plus headache have been my complaints.



My bad, i don't have much knowledge about both, but i have tried both and i liked active much more than passive , it is really a personal choice and depends on person to person. I apologize for calling passive 3d crap  

I know some people have complained about active 3d for headaches but i have watched a 3d movie with a pair of active 3d and i loved it. I have also seen a passive 3d movie in a theater but i didn't like it as much as active. So it is basically a personal choice and one has to experience it personally to know what suits better.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Passive 3D *movies* in *theaters* and a Passive 3D Television are two different things. Although similar in their working.

In movie theaters, active has won for me too. I think PVR uses Active and Reliance Big Cinemas uses Passive. Big is pretty useless with cheapo glasses they give you.


----------



## ashikns (Jan 7, 2012)

Considering shivam24's reply, I am at doubts again. I dont want to wait until Q3. What should I do? Does anyone else have anything to add? Otherwise I'll go for the 6870+gs600


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

Get the combo. If you wait, you will wait forever. As neither SI nor Kepler is bringing in any newer API support, you are not going to loose much sticking with a current gen card.


----------

